# Catfishing



## GameHunter (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been fishing the Southeastern part of Ohio for some time now and I am starting to run out of catfishing spots both public and private. Are there any more spots with an hour of Crown City that you may know? Please post your spots.

Thanks ahead of time,
GH


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wills Creek


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The Muskegum river, Wills Creek, and Salt Fork have both channel cats and flathead.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

The Muskingum River, Piedmont and Clendening are famous for big flatheads (good channels too) but Dillon may be the best channel cat lake in Southeast Ohio.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

katfish said:


> The Muskegum river, Wills Creek, and Salt Fork have both channel cats and flathead.


just seen your july 30 fish on OS nice job Robby !!!


----------

